# Is there any Loose mineral with out GMO in it!!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I am having a hard time finding quality minerals....I tried to find the Purina all weather but have not found it yet...Im still looking so in the mean time I picked up some sweet lix Copperhead Max my feed provider carries with higher copper...reading the tag I find its not only Hydrogenated but also Soybean oil, which is GMO !!UGH....we are trying to avoid any GMO product in the milkers especially but dont want to feed it to any of them if we can help it!..Short of buying organic....if I could even find it...

Its getting harder and harder to feed my family and my animals healthy !!!

:veryangry:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Cathy -- are you having trouble finding a purina dealer, or do your nearby dealers not carry this product? I found dealers online in Comanche and Hamilton -- not sure how close these are to you. If they don't carry it, perhaps they'd order it? If all else fails, I'll pick some up and meet you half way! 

It is indeed getting harder and harder to eat and feed healthy! Did you see the new report that FDA just approved GMO salmon for human consumption? Watch the grocery store specials on salmon folks... who knows what it really is! Don't know if or how they are required to label it. Grrr....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I live right between Comanche and Hamilton.. Ill google it and see who carries it...My feed mill is in Hamilton and so I checked there...I checked in Stephenville and didn't find it there...(of course I didn't stop everywhere)

Yes I saw that of Salmon...Frustrating... certain variety/ brand of potatoes are GMO..some Apple now...Harder and Harder...


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I live right between Comanche and Hamilton.. Ill google it and see who carries it...My feed mill is in Hamilton and so I checked there...I checked in Stephenville and didn't find it there...(of course I didn't stop everywhere)
> 
> Yes I saw that of Salmon...Frustrating... certain variety/ brand of potatoes are GMO..some Apple now...Harder and Harder...


Apples and potatoes? Sheesh! Yes...harder and harder...

On the minerals, when you call the mills keep in mind that Purina labels several different formulations with the same name. How helpful. You want the maroon and gold bag with the high copper. Good luck!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I found this....http://www.ranch-way.com/products/goat-feed/ranch-way-ranch-o-min-11-goat-mineral


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks ladies....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Zucchini, yellow squash, and mangoes are GMO as well. Plus all the mass produced beef and pork that is sold in grocery stores is cloned (Hormel, Armor, etc). We've all been eating the same pig and steer for years :lol: 

The difference in the GM salmon is that the pituitary gland is switched on permanently causing the fish to produce growth hormone constantly and forever for as long as it lives. The only real difference between it and farmed salmon is that they don't have to feed it the growth hormone. Every normal meat you buy has growth hormone in it, injected into beef, pork, lamb, etc. Fed to fish, chicken, turkey, etc. 

GMO foods have been proven to cause serility in rats after 2 or 3 generations so, if targeted toward the poorest among us... The welfare class should begin to die out in about 50 years. 

Now as far as minerals go, do you have a mill near you that will do custom mixes? They can put the mineral pack into a kelp and coconut oil base that would be a nice healthy mix.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks jill..ill ask!!..and on the meats..yep...i have become a store purchased meat snob!!..i cant even put it in my basket...if we cant raise it..we dont eat it...we want to feed all our animals non gmo not just for us but for them as well....gmo's cause fertility issues in not just rats ..not to mention tumors ect...boy i can go on!!..but i wont ..lol..


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

This has been in the back of my mind for a while, since one of the main reasons I have my own goats (and orchard and garden) is to avoid GMOs and nasty "food" in general.

Here in Hawaii I just have access to Manna Pro Goat Minerals, and Sweetlix. I assume both of those use GMO ingredients? I'd be more than willing to mail-order a large quantity of something else, or possibly get my feed store to order it (doubtful, but worth a try). I just have no idea where to look. So, Purina makes one that is non-gmo?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This one is non-GMO and organic http://www.ranch-way.com/products/goat-feed/ranch-way-ranch-o-min-11-goat-mineral I'm sure there are others as well

Here's non-GMO shopping guide thing http://nongmoshoppingguide.com/brands/feed-and-seed.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Jill!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well the only organic mineral this company carries are a sheep and goat with NO copper added at all...plus she said shipping would way out cost the benefits! Ill keep looking....


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes, and I think that one has a 500 lb minimum order too! Please let me know if you come up with something.

I've heard that Pat Coleby's book "Natural Goat Care" has lots of info in it about mixing your own minerals, but I have not read it myself, because I am not quite ready to figure all that out just yet. Also, she is from Australia, so the slight differences in names can make things a little confusing (or so I've heard).

What do you think of this one http://www.poulingrain.com/product_details.php?product_id=74&category_id=4

There is no dealer near me, but might work for people in the continental US. Also, curious what others think about it; trying to learn...



happybleats said:


> well the only organic mineral this company carries are a sheep and goat with NO copper added at all...plus she said shipping would way out cost the benefits! Ill keep looking....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im with you lilalil....Im not ready to mix my own either....Im still trying to figure what is a good level of this or that....it does seem the salt is too high in the one you listed a link for... some one talked about the source of copper being important too...UGH..i Need to read more on this lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

These are organic and they ship internationally http://www.zinpro.com/
There are contact numbers if someone has time to mess with it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how does this one look??

http://www.newcountryorganics.com/s...tle-goats-horses-50-lb-bag.html#product-tabs2

yikes..shipping is $27!! so unless I can find it local....no go...but still would like opinons on it..just in case


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well Im trying Dr. Christopher's vitalherbs with added pumpkin seed powder for selenium and brigham tea for added copper needs...this will be mixed with Thorvin kelp and given as a top dress on their grain ration..
we already feed a non gmo feed, Chafehay and started herbal wormer, use Ess. oils for various treatments so this was a normal next step....we are slowly moving toward less and less chemicals so hope to be totally chem free soon, but believe me...I will keep them handy for an emergency...Im just not ready to put away my safety net 

wish me luck!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What kind of cost? It seems so impossible to be gmo free.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree, GMO free is pretty impossible... Like, the Chaffe Hay. The alfalfa may be GMO free BUT, does the molasses that it's sprayed with have high frutose corn syrup?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I ordered from Land of Havilah....you use small amounts so I hope it last a bit...but time will tell....Im excited to try...we have been working on healthier animals...and GMO's are known to cause fertility issues, which I have three dealing with...I will keep on working toward healthier... 

on the gmo..I agree its hard to be 100% gmo free in todays world...we just try to do the best we can. On Chafe hay...they only say the alfalfa is non gmo...good question on the molasses, but I wonder why they would go through the trouble to grow gmo free alfalfa then use corn syrup. My husband jokes that the organic world is paid off lol...in the end we can only do as much as we can do...try and try and then try again...seems like an uphill battle but at least our legs muscles will be awesome lol

this is the mix Im going to be feeding

To 1 lb. of Vitalerbs add 1 oz. Brigham tea & 2 oz. Pumpkin seed powder. mix that into 10 lbs. Kelp. Feed out 1-2 oz of the mix per goat per day (1 oz for minis and 2 oz for large breeds). More if they seem to need it. you can top dress or leave out free choice, limited supply. Every herd being different, some will need more, some less.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was thinking of trying Land of Havilah. Let me know how you like it....


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I may try the vitalherbs too, once I am milking again. It seems pricey, but I hate the idea of going to all the effort of keeping goats and milking, just to give them minerals with gmos in them. 

I know our milk is still better than the stuff from the store, but still, if I am going to do all this work, I want it to be the healthiest it could be.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im to the point i woukd keep less goats to afford better health. .just hope i dont have to make that choice lol..ill keep you posted in how they do..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes I think we think too much


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Sometimes I think we think too much


LOL! Most likely


----------



## Mary K (Jul 1, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I ordered from Land of Havilah....you use small amounts so I hope it last a bit...but time will tell....Im excited to try...we have been working on healthier animals...and GMO's are known to cause fertility issues, which I have three dealing with...I will keep on working toward healthier...
> 
> on the gmo..I agree its hard to be 100% gmo free in todays world...we just try to do the best we can. On Chafe hay...they only say the alfalfa is non gmo...good question on the molasses, but I wonder why they would go through the trouble to grow gmo free alfalfa then use corn syrup. My husband jokes that the organic world is paid off lol...in the end we can only do as much as we can do...try and try and then try again...seems like an uphill battle but at least our legs muscles will be awesome lol
> 
> ...


I was just researching Vitalerbs and was interested in trying it. I was wondering if this mixture has worked for you or if anyone else has tried it and their results?


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

Manna pro goat mineral but I'm not sure if its GMO


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mary K said:


> I was just researching Vitalerbs and was interested in trying it. I was wondering if this mixture has worked for you or if anyone else has tried it and their results?


Its been a while since I been on this thread..I have used Dr C vital herbs in kelp and love the results..tried new organics mineral a while..but gone back to Dr C vital herbs and kelp. Recently, LOH announced a new blend much like Dr c's vitalerbs but cost less and has more goodies in it. I will be buying this once its available. It has come to a time where I need to down size to keep up with better choices..but it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Its been a while since I been on this thread..I have used Dr C vital herbs in kelp and love the results..tried new organics mineral a while..but gone back to Dr C vital herbs and kelp. Recently, LOH announced a new blend much like Dr c's vitalerbs but cost less and has more goodies in it. I will be buying this once its available. It has come to a time where I need to down size to keep up with better choices..but it will be worth it in the long run.


So you don't offer a loose mineral blend?


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I live right between Comanche and Hamilton.. Ill google it and see who carries it...My feed mill is in Hamilton and so I checked there...I checked in Stephenville and didn't find it there...(of course I didn't stop everywhere)
> 
> Yes I saw that of Salmon...Frustrating... certain variety/ brand of potatoes are GMO..some Apple now...Harder and Harder...


You live by me!!!  I got my Purina Wind and Rain All Season at the TSC in Hamilton.  and they have cobalt licks if you need one in the back.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I am having a hard time finding quality minerals....I tried to find the Purina all weather but have not found it yet...Im still looking so in the mean time I picked up some sweet lix Copperhead Max my feed provider carries with higher copper...reading the tag I find its not only Hydrogenated but also Soybean oil, which is GMO !!UGH....we are trying to avoid any GMO product in the milkers especially but dont want to feed it to any of them if we can help it!..Short of buying organic....if I could even find it...
> 
> Its getting harder and harder to feed my family and my animals healthy !!!
> 
> :veryangry:


Oh, ignore my post lol! I just saw the date :bonk:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Its been a while since I been on this thread..I have used Dr C vital herbs in kelp and love the results..tried new organics mineral a while..but gone back to Dr C vital herbs and kelp. Recently, LOH announced a new blend much like Dr c's vitalerbs but cost less and has more goodies in it. I will be buying this once its available. It has come to a time where I need to down size to keep up with better choices..but it will be worth it in the long run.


Can you share the link? I'd be interested in trying it... Do you still use Chaffhaye and Coastal blend for your hay source? Just curious... Chaffhaye is so expensive here, but I think it might be worth it in the long run, non GMO...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes we still feed Chaffhaye..price has gone way up here too. They coastal hay 24/7
LOH new product is not available right now..but visit her web site for more details on it and other blends..she has one called GI Back on Track that is really nice. 
https://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> So you don't offer a loose mineral blend?


The vitaherbs in kelp with pumpkin seed and bringham tea is my loose minerals


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

happybleats said:


> The vitaherbs in kelp with pumpkin seed and bringham tea is my loose minerals


Good just wanted to clarify.

You offer this free choice?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

happybleats said:


> The vitaherbs in kelp with pumpkin seed and bringham tea is my loose minerals


I'd absolutely love it if you'd post this mix (links and amounts and results) in my mineral thread? Please. You'd be doing me a huge favour
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/excellent-minerals-you-know-how-i-love-me-those-minerals.194612/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Good just wanted to clarify.
> 
> You offer this free choice?


Free choice ISH. I make a batch for the amount of goats I have to equal about one oz per head. If I see a goat that seems to need more I will top dress that goats feed.


----------



## Mary K (Jul 1, 2018)

happybleats said:


> Its been a while since I been on this thread..I have used Dr C vital herbs in kelp and love the results..tried new organics mineral a while..but gone back to Dr C vital herbs and kelp. Recently, LOH announced a new blend much like Dr c's vitalerbs but cost less and has more goodies in it. I will be buying this once its available. It has come to a time where I need to down size to keep up with better choices..but it will be worth it in the long run.


Cathy, thank you so much for your response! I totally forgot that I asked you this OVER A YEAR AGO! So thank you again for letting me know. I'm still struggling to find something I'm super happy with. I've been using New Country Organics & added Pat Coleby's mineral mix(I purchased copper and kelp separately and mix 1 lb. of each into 6 lbs. of dolomite per Weed Em and Reap's advice on their website). I also bought Replamin Plus & have been administering weekly for all my goats and 3 x's a week for a slow growing doeling I purchased that seems to have more issues with bloat & ***** eyes(her eyes have cleared up & her coat is so nice and fluffy now; she's a chubby thing but no issues with bloat or loose stools like before)...I might jump over to @mariarose post on minerals(which I read over the WHOLE thing over this past week!) & ask some questions on a Diamond V product that has extra selenium in it to see what she thinks of that. I currently just give the Diamond V XP, but for extra selenium I might see if I can get that; although I don't think either of those are Non GMO  I finally found a Non GMO 16% goat feed($16.49 per 50 lb bag!) for all my goats to eat in lou of alfalfa pellets(I started on Chaffhaye, moved to organic alfalfa pellets, to pellets I was told were Non GMO only to find out about 6 months later that I was lied to about them!). I give chemical free more grassy hay, so my bucks can eat it too(can't afford organic). I only give LOH parasite formula as their dewormer & GI Back on tract if I see any stools off. Lately I haven't needed the GI BOT thankfully...deep breath...Finally, I seen that LOH is coming out with an improved Vitalerbs. I am just wondering how to figure out the GA of them, so I'd have an idea like I do on pre-mixed minerals if I should add extra of something if it's on the lower end of the spectrum. Would you have any idea on this, Cathy(or anyone else)?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Mary K said:


> Cathy, thank you so much for your response! I totally forgot that I asked you this OVER A YEAR AGO! So thank you again for letting me know. I'm still struggling to find something I'm super happy with. I've been using New Country Organics & added Pat Coleby's mineral mix(I purchased copper and dolomite separately and mix 1 lb. of each into 6 lbs. of kelp per Weed Em and Reap's advice on their website). I also bought Replamin Plus & have been administering weekly for all my goats and 3 x's a week for a slow growing doeling I purchased that seems to have more issues with bloat & kitty eyes(her eyes have cleared up & her coat is so nice and fluffy now; she's a chubby thing but no issues with bloat or loose stools like before)...I might jump over to @mariarose post on minerals(which I read over the WHOLE thing over this past week!) & ask some questions on a Diamond V product that has extra selenium in it to see what she thinks of that. I currently just give the Diamond V XP, but for extra selenium I might see if I can get that; although I don't think either of those are Non GMO  I finally found a Non GMO 16% goat feed($16.49 per 50 lb bag!) for all my goats to eat in lou of alfalfa pellets(I started on Chaffhaye, moved to organic alfalfa pellets, to pellets I was told were Non GMO only to find out about 6 months later that I was lied to about them!). I give chemical free more grassy hay, so my bucks can eat it too(can't afford organic). I only give LOH parasite formula as their dewormer & GI Back on tract if I see any stools off. Lately I haven't needed the GI BOT thankfully...deep breath...Finally, I seen that LOH is coming out with an improved Vitalerbs. I am just wondering how to figure out the GA of them, so I'd have an idea like I do on pre-mixed minerals if I should add extra of something if it's on the lower end of the spectrum. Would you have any idea on this, Cathy(or anyone else)?


I'm sure Kristie from Land of Havilah's would be happy to answer your questions about a GA if she knows. She is always very kind and answers promptly.


----------



## Mary K (Jul 1, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I'm sure Kristie from Land of Havilah's would be happy to answer your questions about a GA if she knows. She is always very kind and answers promptly.


Thanks for that! I am part of her LOH Facebook group, so maybe I can message her about the GA of her new formula. My husband teases me that our goats get better care than we do! Lol! But I wanna raise healthy goats with healthy milk for us to drink.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

From what I read on Kristies page is that the vitalerb like product will replace Dr C's Vitalerbs and any additive we add to meet a mineral need like I add Brigham tea and pumpkin seed. We will still mix with Kelp. But yes, please talk with Kristie...she is super helpful.


----------



## Mary K (Jul 1, 2018)

It's super late & I need to get to sleep, but I wanted to let you know I pre-ordered 2 bags of it! It's called Herbamins and it should be shipping out to customers on Wednesday. I chatted with Kristie & she couldn't give a GA on it since all herbs aren't created equal, BUT she did say she did not have to supplement extra selenium OR copper with this new blend! As for zinc deficiencies, she recommends the Horse Hydrator, as it will filter out different minerals that might be coming from our water that could be blocking other minerals goats need to be able to absorb zinc & other minerals the goats are deficient in. Which makes sense to fix it with a filter rather than trying to add more supplements(which adds up money wise quickly too!). Also once you place your order, she offers a free mini class on all the details of why it's such a good mineral mix, how to give it, etc. So I'm super excited to start my goaties on this & if it's as good as it seems, I'll be shouting to ya'll from the rooftops to get it(unless you want to try it now too  ). Here's the link https://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh/product/herbamins-powder/


----------

